# Cumulus Orange by Twisp



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

When I got my parcel from Twisp this morning one item really stood out... the Cumulus 80 Watt Tank! Fistly let me start out by saying Twips's marketing and packaging is fanbloodytastic! The quality of the products are also really outstanding. There is little doubt that Twisp is no longer just playing in the beginner market.

I read the manual like a good boy... and I had to because I couldn't find a fill port for the tank... there are two ways to fill... both upside down into the tank and if you screw the coil into the top of the tank it will take 3 ml's which is how I did it.

The quality of the tank is really good and the smoked glass top is a stunner. You can add a 510 drip tip if you want to (and I normally do) but the shape of the top of the tank (the mouth part) is very comfortable and I will be using it like that.

It's a 25mm tank and it looks the bosoms on my Vape Droid DNA75C. They say it's optimized for high VG juices and this sure is a cloud blowing atomizer! The coils are big... and they are 0.4Ω. They recommend between 40 and 60 watts but I'm running mine at 35 watts and I'm very happy with the clouds and flavour. This tank is going to be a winner for the youngsters who love high wattage and big clouds!

Another nice touch is a tool to remove the coil when you fill like I did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Pics with a 510 drip tip added and one as it comes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

So surprise surprise... want clouds and power... visit your Twisp Stand or your Vape Shop that now also stock Twisp products.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Oh wow one real important fact I forgot to mention is airflow... well it has airflow for DAYS AND DAYS AND DAYS! I'm running the airflow about one third open... but when I'm at a cloud compo I will best the wattage and open the airflow FULLY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/11/17)

Getting mine tomorrow I think. Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/11/17)

Are they ceramic coils @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/11/17)

Hi @Rob Fisher, nice to finally "meet" you. Really glad you like it so far.
Hope you continue to enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> Are they ceramic coils @Rob Fisher



Nope. Cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/12/17)

No. I believe they have different thread design.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/12/17)

Twisp will always have special place in my heart as they were my 1st step in stopping smoking. I had a look on their website for the 1st time in a very long time and I must say im impressed. They are definitely upping their game. But i would love to see a tank with a RBA deck in the future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/12/17)

What is your main reasoning @SmokeyJoe ? What are you chasing with an RBA? Flavour? / Cost? / Vapour Production? / Flavour Changes?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/12/17)

Mic Lazzari said:


> What is your main reasoning @SmokeyJoe ? What are you chasing with an RBA? Flavour? / Cost? / Vapour Production? / Flavour Changes?


All of the above.
But mainly cost, coils are not cheap and you also run the risk of getting dud coils. With a RBA i buy a pack of CBb v2, roll of wire all for R200 and it lasts me between 6 months to a year

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout (13/8/18)

@Rob Fisher the coils look similar to the Vaporesso GT coils, which is also compatible with the Smok Baby Beast and iJust 3. Do you think the coils might be interchangeable? Would be nice to have the ceramic GT coil in the Cumulus.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/18)

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> @Rob Fisher the coils look similar to the Vaporesso GT coils, which is also compatible with the Smok Baby Beast and iJust 3. Do you think the coils might be interchangeable? Would be nice to have the ceramic GT coil in the Cumulus.



No @Schalk Bezuidenhout I very much doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

